# Συλλαβισμός



## fifini (Sep 21, 2016)

Γεια σε όλους! Ο κανόνας του συλλαβισμού λέει ότι οι δίφθογγοι δεν χωρίζονται , καθώς και οι καταχρηστικοί. Το -ια και - εια είναι καταχρηστικοί αν θυμάμαι καλά. Άρα, πώς θα συλλαβίσω τη λέξη άδεια ή άδειος; Ιάσονας κτλ. Μπορεί κάποιος να εξηγήσει τι ακριβώς είναι οι καταχρηστικοί δίφθογγοι και πότε δημιουργούνται μέσα σε μία λέξη. Γιατί, φαντάζομαι, στη λέξη Ιάσονας το "Ια" δεν παίζει τέτοιον ρόλο. Λογικά , κάτι παίζει με τον τονισμό τους. Ας πούμε και η λέξη κορόιδο με μπερδεύει λίγο. Ευχαριστώ για τον πολύτιμο χρόνο σας. Πάντα δίνετε λύσεις


----------



## daeman (Sep 21, 2016)

...
*Ο συλλαβισμός των λέξεων*:



nickel said:


> ...
> *δ) *Τα δίψηφα γράμματα, οι δίφθογγοι και οι συνδυασμοί _αυ _και _ευ _θεωρούνται κατά τον συλλαβισμό ως ένας φθόγγος και γι' αυτό δε χωρίζονται, π.χ. _έ-μπο-ρος, έ-ντο-μο, πεί-ρα, *κο-ρόι-δο*, παι-διά.
> _*...*





nickel said:


> Από το Σχολικό (ΛΣΓ):
> 
> Φωνήεντα που συμπροφέρονται απαρτίζοντας μία συλλαβή (γνήσιες και καταχρηστικές δίφθογγοι, π.χ. _αϊ, άι, αη, οϊ, όι, οη — ια, ιο, ιε, οια, ιου, οιε, οιου_ κ.ά.) θεωρούνται ένα φωνήεν και δεν χωρίζονται:
> 
> ...



Το ΧΛΝΓ (το Χρηστικό Λεξικό της Ακαδημίας) είναι χρήσιμο και για τον συλλαβισμό των λέξεων, γιατί τον δίνει στην αρχή κάθε λήμματος:

κορόιδο: κο-ρόι-δο 
κορόιδεμα: κο-ρόι-δε-μα
κοροϊδευτικός: κο-ροϊ-δευ-τι-κός
κοροϊδεύω: κο-ροϊ-δεύ-ω
κοροϊδία: κο-ροϊ-δί-α
κοροϊδίστικος: κο-ροϊ-δί-στι-κος

και

άδεια: ά-δει-α
αδειοδότηση: α-δει-ο-δό-τη-ση
αδειοδοτικός: α-δει-ο-δο-τι-κός
αδειοδοτώ: α-δει-ο-δο-τώ
αδειοδωρόσημο: α-δει-ο-δω-ρό-ση-μο
αδειούχος: α-δει-ού-χος

αλλά

αδειάζω: α-δειά-ζω
αδειανός: α-δεια-νός
άδειασμα: ά-δεια-σμα
άδειος: ά-δειος


Αν δεν έχεις το ΧΛΝΓ —που, απ' όσο έχω προλάβει να το δω, αξίζει και με το παραπάνω αν ασχολείσαι με τη γλώσσα, ιδίως επαγγελματικά— μπορείς να ανατρέχεις στο ΛΚΝ, όπου αν προσέξεις την προφορά που δίνει στην αρχή των λημμάτων, στο _κορόιδο _έχει κάτω από το -όι- ένα σημαδάκι που δείχνει τη συμπροφορά: 









Αλλού δείχνει με άλλο τρόπο τη συμπροφορά ή όχι: π.χ. στην _άδεια _έχει [áδia], ενώ στα συμπροφερόμενα π.χ. στην _αδειά _έχει [aδjá], στον _άδειο _έχει [áδjos] κλπ. Όπου βλέπεις το [*j*] συμπροφέρονται άρα δεν χωρίζονται στον συλλαβισμό, ενώ όπου βλέπεις το [*i*] δεν συμπροφέρονται άρα χωρίζονται στον συλλαβισμό.


Για τον _Ιάσονα _τώρα, με βάση τα παραπάνω, μάλλον Ι-ά-σο-νας, αφού δεν τον έχω ακούσει ακόμα μονοκόμματο, *Γιάσονα, σε μη διαλεκτικό περιβάλλον. Και Ι-ά-σι-ο, της Ρουμανίας.

Ήταν ένας γ*άι*δαρος με μεγάλα αφτjιά
το παχνί δεν τ' άρεσε, ήθελ' αρχοντjιά
Ήθελε η μούρη του να φορέσει σέλα
και να καμαρώνεται με το σύρε κι έλα


Μην το παρεξηγήσει κανείς σαν κάποιου είδους σχόλιο· είναι μόνο μια λαδjιά, μια αναμενόμενη δαεμανιά που θυμάμαι από τα μικράτα μου. Κι αν κοροϊδεύω, τον εαυτό μου μόνο, αυτοπαθώς, αυτοπαθών. Αυτοπαθός κι αυτομαθός.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 21, 2016)

+1 σε όλα, αλλά δεν πρέπει αφτjά, αρχοντjά, λαδjά; ;)


----------



## daeman (Sep 21, 2016)

drsiebenmal said:


> +1 σε όλα, αλλά δεν πρέπει αφτjά, αρχοντjά, λαδjά; ;)



Αρχοντιγιά στα μάτjα —ευτυχώς όχι στ' αφτjά ακόμα— απ' την πολλή δουλειά και τη δαεμανία. 
Γαϊτάνι πλέκω και δεν αδjάζω, μα γω εκεί, να κουβεδjάζω.

Ψευτοδικιολογιά, λαδjά, δαεμανιά: τ' άφησα έτσι για να ρωτήσεις. Ελπίζω να μη μου κρατήσεις μανιά. 

Ήμουν ένας γ*άι*δαρος με μεγάλα αφτjά
το παχνί δε μ' άρεσε, ήθελ' αρχοντjά
Ήθελε η μούρη μου να φορέσει σέλα
και να καμαρώνεται με το σύρε κι έλα


----------



## fifini (Sep 21, 2016)

Ευχαριστώ πολύ για τη βοήθεια. Νομίζω ότι ο καλύτερος τρόπος τελικά είναι ο κλασικός με τα παλαμάκια :)
δι-α-βα-τή-ρι-ο ; Δεν έχω καταλάβει πότε το -ιο είναι καταχρηστικο και πότε όχι.


----------



## daeman (Sep 21, 2016)

...
Αν το δjαβάζεις δjαβατήρjο, είναι. Αν το διαβάζεις δι-αβατήρι-ο, δεν είναι. Πέρα από την πλάκα, σωστά το έχεις: *δι-α-βα-τή-ρι-ο*.



fifini said:


> ... Νομίζω ότι ο καλύτερος τρόπος τελικά είναι ο κλασικός με τα παλαμάκια :)



Αμπεμπαμπλόμ, counting-out rhymes:

Καρjοφύλλι και κανέλα 
δjάλεξέ μου μια κοπέλα, 
από τούτη ως ετούτη, 
η καλύτερη είν' ετούτη

Ο δjάολος είναι, ο δjάβολος επίσης, ενώ ο δι-άβολος δεν είναι, ούτε το δι-αβάλλω. :devil: Φτου και βγαίνω!

Κι αν έχεις τύχη, δjάβαινε.


----------



## SBE (Sep 22, 2016)

Δαεμάνε, χωρίς εσένα θα τα είχαμε κάνει _ρόιδο_!


----------



## fifini (Sep 24, 2016)

Άρα, οι καταχρηστικοί δίφθογγοι μία χαρά χωρίζονται στον συλλαβισμό. Έστω και σε κάποιες περιπτώσεις. Υπάρχει κάποιο λινκ που θα μπορούσα να διαβάσω γι αυτούς , ώστε να γίνω λίγο πιο σοφός. Σας ευχαριστώ


----------



## Themis (Sep 24, 2016)

Κατά τη γνώμη μου, ο απλούστερος και αποτελεσματικότερος τρόπος δεν είναι η εντρύφηση στους κανόνες αλλά το να ακούμε πώς το λέμε εμείς οι ίδιοι. Αν συμπροφέρουμε, δεν χωρίζονται στον συλλαβισμό. Αν δεν συμπροφέρουμε, χωρίζονται. Πόσο μάλλον που υπάρχουν περιπτώσεις κατά τις οποίες δεν έχουμε σημασιολογική διάκριση, π.χ. _Υ-γεί-α! Στην υ-γειά μας!_ Οι κανόνες είναι εκείνοι που βγαίνουν από τη ζωντανή γλώσσα, όχι το αντίστροφο. Το βασικό είναι να κατανοούμε την ουσία του ζητήματος (εδώ η συμπροφορά δύο φωνηεντικών φθόγγων) και να _διαπιστώνουμε_ με τα ίδια μας τα αυτιά τι ισχύει σε κάθε συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση. Μέθοδος εύκολη, αποτελεσματική, κατάλληλη ακόμα και για τεμπέληδες!


----------



## kaydee (Mar 1, 2019)

Καλησπέρα,
ψάχνω και δεν βρίσκω κάτι - και με πιέζει και ο χρόνος: τελικά, το -γγ- λαμβάνεται ως δίψηφο σύμφωνο στον συλλαβισμό ή όχι; Γιατί κάπου βλέπω να το αναφέρουν ως διπλό σύμφωνο (όπως το -ββ- στο Σάββατο, για παράδειγμα).


----------



## nickel (Mar 1, 2019)

Τα χωρίζουμε τα δύο γγ και δεν θεωρούμε ότι αρχίζει λέξη απ' αυτά (κι ας έχει ένα _γγαστρώνω_ το ΛΚΝ).


ΥΓ. Ο κανόνας λέει ότι τα όμοια σύμφωνα χωρίζονται, γιατί δεν αρχίζει λέξη από δύο όμοια σύμφωνα.


----------



## kaydee (Mar 2, 2019)

Δηλαδή, δεν θεωρείται δίψηφο στον συλλαβισμό; Γιατί ένας άλλος κανόνας λέει πως τα δίψηφα δεν χωρίζονται - ή όχι;


----------



## Themis (Mar 2, 2019)

kaydee said:


> Δηλαδή, δεν θεωρείται δίψηφο στον συλλαβισμό; Γιατί ένας άλλος κανόνας λέει πως τα δίψηφα δεν χωρίζονται - ή όχι;


Πολύ λογική η απορία σου. Το _-γγ-_ είναι οριακή περίπτωση, επειδή ανήκει ταυτόχρονα σε δύο κατηγορίες: στα δίψηφα σύμφωνα (που δεν χωρίζονται στον συλλαβισμό) και στα όμοια σύμφωνα (που χωρίζονται). Βάσει της προφοράς θα ήταν λογικό να μη χωρίζεται - αλλά τότε γιατί να χωρίζονται τα όμοια σύμφωνα; Ποια διαφορά έχει ο φθόγγος _-β-_ στο _Σάββατο_ και στο _άβατο_;

Η διατήρηση του ιστορικά καθιερωμένου χωρισμού των όμοιων συμφώνων συμπαρασύρει και το _-γγ-_. Το κριτήριο εδώ είναι τυπικό (αν αρχίζει ελληνική λέξη...) και όχι βασισμένο στην προφορά της κοινής νεοελληνικής. Κρίνονται τα γράμματα και όχι το φώνημα. Τι να γίνει; Το δεχόμαστε και πάμε παρακάτω.


----------



## kaydee (Mar 2, 2019)

Themis said:


> Τι να γίνει; Το δεχόμαστε και πάμε παρακάτω.



Δεκτό. Αλλά σκέφτομαι και το άλλο που έγραψες πιο πάνω, πως "ο απλούστερος και αποτελεσματικότερος τρόπος δεν είναι η εντρύφηση στους κανόνες αλλά το να ακούμε πώς το λέμε εμείς οι ίδιοι. Αν συμπροφέρουμε, δεν χωρίζονται στον συλλαβισμό. Αν δεν συμπροφέρουμε, χωρίζονται." Φαντάζομαι πως η διαφορά ανάμεσα στο Σάββατο και τον άγγελο είναι προφανής, νομίζω, από αυτή την άποψη. Όπως λες, καμία διαφορά το Σάββατο από το άβατο. Ή αλλιώς, και Σάβατο να γράψεις δεν έγινε και τίποτα (ακουστικά). Απλώς θα σε πουν ανορθόγραφο. Αλλά άγελο δεν μπορείς να γράψεις. 

Τώρα, τι νόημα έχει να χωρίζουμε τα διπλά, δεν ξέρω. Δεν έχω εντρυφήσει στο υπαρξιακό σκέλος του συλλαβισμού. Αλλά πολύ θα ήθελα να ξέρω ποιος πρωτοσκέφτηκε πως το -γγ- είναι διαφορετικό από τα υπόλοιπα δίψηφα.


----------



## nickel (Mar 2, 2019)

Η Γραμματική του Δημοτικού του Πατάκη το γράφει ως εξής:

στ. Τα όμοια σύμφωνα χωρίζονται, γιατί δεν αρχίζει ελληνική λέξη από δύο όμοια σύμφωνα: π.χ. άλ-λος, θάρ-ρος, φεγ-γά-ρι.
ζ. Τα δίψηφα σύμφωνα μπ, ντ, γκ καθώς και τα τσ, τζ δε χωρίζονται. Αντίθετα το δίψηφο σύμφωνο γγ στον συλλαβισμό χωρίζεται, γιατί πρόκειται για όμοια γράμματα: π.χ. κα-μπάνα, πα-γκά-κι, πά-ντο-τε. Αλλά: φεγ-γά-ρι, φέγ-γει, άγ-γε-λος.
http://www.patakis.gr/images/files/17188.pdf (σελ. 20)

Ας μην πιάσουμε τις προφορές γιατί υπάρχει και ο _συγγραφέας_ (κ.ά.). Να γίνουν κανόνες ανάλογα με την προφορά; Καήκαμε!


----------

